# Under the tree idiocy!



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Every night, your wife wears modestly sexy PJ's like this:

http://www.pajamashoppe.com/images/clothing/women/peignoir_201_mushroom.jpg

Or this:
http://i21.twenga.com/lingerie/wome...ional-brushed-back-tp_921973525840056475f.jpg

Or this
http://www.alexanderdelrossa.com/delrossa-images/womens-sleepwear-nightgowns-satin.jpg

She asked for new PJ's for Christmas and you get her this:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kidzworld_p...49aa-8c37-7392bb7af6fa/gallery_p_gallery6.jpg

And now she's this!
http://www.dumblittleman.com/wp-con...Y-YOURE-ANGRY-DEALING-WITH-ANGER-facebook.jpg

And you're like this:
http://madlyinlove.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/perplexed-man11228453_s.jpg


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's just killing the golden goose!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Just put them on and wear them--and only them--for 3 days.

He'll figure it out.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

One year, my husband gave me this red house dress that had a huge tiger on the front. The tiger was made of silver and black sequins. It was the absolute most hideous thing I've ever seen. At least your PJs will be comfortable! LOL! That thing I got would itch you to death.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

karole said:


> One year, my husband gave me this red house dress that had a huge tiger on the front. The tiger was made of silver and black sequins. It was the absolute most hideous thing I've ever seen. At least your PJs will be comfortable! LOL! That thing I got would itch you to death.


W
T
F
!!!!!!!




always_alone said:


> Just put them on and wear them--and only them--for 3 days.


Ha! Too late. I gave them to my daughter.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

married but happy said:


> that's just killing the golden goose!


true!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I give my wife a gift card from VS and thus gets to choose what she feels is comfortable for her. Because it is from me, she goes less conservative and more for the exciting wrapping.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> I give my wife a gift card from VS and thus gets to choose what she feels is comfortable for her. Because it is from me, she goes less conservative and more for the exciting wrapping.


No gift cards! Pick it out yourself. Shows a lot more thought and effort. You're a king when you get it right and a toad when you get it wrong.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> No gift cards! Pick it out yourself. Shows a lot more thought and effort. You're a king when you get it right and a toad when you get it wrong.


And when you don't get it right you get talked about online...... I also say go with the GC lol

But then again I'm not much of a gambler


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> W
> T
> F
> !!!!!!!
> ...


I'm still looking for someone to re-gift my tool set my GF got me


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> No gift cards! Pick it out yourself. Shows a lot more thought and effort. You're a king when you get it right and a toad when you get it wrong.



Or a cop out when you give a gift card. 

A dress is a whole different issue, I have on more than one occasion picked correctly... King?


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

I am a toad.

I gave my wife what I thought were some nice nighties.

She said they were too suggestive and refused to ever wear them.

Some were returned, but some the store would not take back.

We have been married for 40 years now. I gave up and never have given her "suggestive" outfits to wear to bed, again.

This year she received a coat, that she liked but exchanged, perfume, but she has too much perfume, an expensive tablet and gift cards. The last time I purchased jewelry, she said I have given her too much jewelry.

I am the guy that does not know what to get her for gifts.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> And when you don't get it right you get talked about online...... I also say go with the GC lol
> 
> But then again I'm not much of a gambler


My H is a big boy and can take it. In fact is sitting next to me and has read this thread. He continues to insist I wasn't clear that I wanted PJ's which is beside the point anyway.

How do you live with a woman for 30 years and not know what she wears to bed?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> My H is a big boy and can take it. In fact is sitting next to me and has read this thread. He continues to insist I wasn't clear that I wanted PJ's which is beside the point anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you live with a woman for 30 years and *not know what she wears to bed?*



We live in the tropics, I know what she wears to bed and I wear even less


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

harrybrown said:


> I am a toad.
> 
> I gave my wife what I thought were some nice nighties.
> 
> ...


How long ago did you buy her these nighties?

There is a level of modesty that needs to be maintained for nighties to be worn on a regular basis. Since every woman is different is terms of modesty within the home, you should always stay very close to her comfort zone when buying her nighties, unless you are okay with only seeing her in them on rare special occasions when her lack of modesty isn't an issue, such as hotel nights. 

What does she wear usually?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I give my wife a gift card from VS and thus gets to choose what she feels is comfortable for her. Because it is from me, she goes less conservative and more for the exciting wrapping.


My husband gets me gift cards for agent provocateur, it's always very much appreciated


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/LiaYDPRedWQ


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Ummm,
> 
> Look how Charlize Theron pulls off Hello Kitty, and she is not even trying!
> 
> Did you even try them on?


I don't care if it's Charlize Theron, this is a complete turn-off for me, whether worn in public or in the bedroom


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

BradWesley said:


> I don't care if it's Charlize Theron, this is a complete turn-off for me, whether worn in public or in the bedroom


Yup! Dog-in-a-purse doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Yup! Dog-in-a-purse doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Ummm,
> 
> Look how Charlize Theron pulls off Hello Kitty, and she is not even trying!
> 
> Did you even try them on?


The man who buys that outfit doesn't deserve to see her in this


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe he just thought your other PJs looked uncomfortable!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hubby's first mistake was ever allowing you to wear anything in bed at all. The rest simply follows as a corollary.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Hubby's first mistake was ever allowing you to wear anything in bed at all. The rest simply follows as a corollary.


Good point. But I like to WEAR these things around the house too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

At least he did you give you a power tool, or a kit for keeping your car shinny. :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

harrybrown said:


> I am a toad.
> 
> I gave my wife what I thought were some nice nighties.
> 
> ...


What are her hobbies? her interests?

Try getting her a day at a spa with massage, facial, etc.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> At least he did you give you a power tool, or a kit for keeping your car shinny. :rofl:


I got a power tool! He gave it to me a few weeks before Christmas and it's awesome!

Amazon.com: 7.8" Long EVO Rechargeable Curved Vibrators Waterproof Massager for Stimulating G-spot Clitoris J5351#: Health & Personal Care


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> I got a power tool! He gave it to me a few weeks before Christmas and it's awesome!
> 
> Amazon.com: 7.8" Long EVO Rechargeable Curved Vibrators Waterproof Massager for Stimulating G-spot Clitoris J5351#: Health & Personal Care


I too am weird. I love power tools .. and tools in general. So a power tool as a present is way ok.

But I would still want something from him letting me know I'm still his girl... does not have to be expensive just romantic.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe he doesn't want you to think he only wants sex? It can be a fine line we try to walk, showing enough desire but not making our wives feel like we only value them for sex.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Every night, your wife wears modestly sexy PJ's like this:
> 
> http://www.pajamashoppe.com/images/clothing/women/peignoir_201_mushroom.jpg
> 
> ...


So, let me get this right.....

You are one of the few people who wear stuff to bed. Then you tell your husband that you want even more stuff to wear in bed.....so....he gets you stuff which would would rather go naken than wear in bed ....and you think he is missing the point?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr The Other said:


> So, let me get this right.....
> 
> You are one of the few people who wear stuff to bed. Then you tell your husband that you want even more stuff to wear in bed.....so....he gets you stuff which would would rather go naken than wear in bed ....and you think he is missing the point?


Whether majority or minority, I wear stuff to bed. Yes.

Stuff, after time, wears out and needs to be replaced. Throw stuff out, and you have LESS stuff. So you need to replace it with more stuff. Yes.

He got me the wrong stuff, which was the POINT of this thread. No.

I never said I would rather go naked than wear stuff. No.

I think he is not the only one missing the point. Yes.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Maybe he doesn't want you to think he only wants sex? It can be a fine line we try to walk, showing enough desire but not making our wives feel like we only value them for sex.


You raise a delicate point because even a very sexual woman wants to be valued for more than overt sexuality.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Whatever,
Certified sex proof flannel is pretty much a safe bet in my house. :::sigh:::


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Whether majority or minority, I wear stuff to bed. Yes.
> 
> Stuff, after time, wears out and needs to be replaced. Throw stuff out, and you have LESS stuff. So you need to replace it with more stuff. Yes.
> 
> ...


You still missed Mr. The Other's point.

He meant that your husband knew exactly what he was doing. He got to something that you would not wear and a sneaky way to get you to go to bed naked.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Poor guy can't win. I'm going to send Thumbper (or whatever) a gift certificate for the nearest bar. He needs a drink.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh. You want to talk about WTF? REALLY?

My wife gifted HERSELF with THIS. In a grown WOMAN'S size.

Hello Kitty Footed Pajamas - Girls


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Oh. You want to talk about WTF? REALLY?
> 
> My wife gifted HERSELF with THIS. In a grown WOMAN'S size.
> 
> Hello Kitty Footed Pajamas - Girls


:lol: Does the back side have a butt hatch?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Oh. You want to talk about WTF? REALLY?
> 
> My wife gifted HERSELF with THIS. In a grown WOMAN'S size.
> 
> Hello Kitty Footed Pajamas - Girls


My "untangle" router blocked this link for spyware. For what it's worth.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

For reals? I've always hated Kohls. Now I have two reasons. Hello Kitty pajamas and spyware.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> :lol: Does the back side have a butt hatch?


You know, that would honestly make them more palatable. Sadly, no.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> :lol: Does the back side have a butt hatch?



I believe that could be title to a new thread in SiM.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, I'll admit that I bought my wife hello kitty pjs. Not for Christmas, but as an impulse buy a year or so ago. I saw them and thought they looked soft and fuzzy and that she might think they're comfortable. Now, my wife doesn't wear the kind of things AP wears to bed. Actually she wears these super ugly oversized t shirts that I have complained about for years. She never dresses in anything remotely sexy unless I push the issue. She gives me crap about the hello kitty pjs but honestly they're about the sexiest thing she wears in bed. Yes, this is sad....


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ouch


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang, I will count my blessings tonight.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ok, I'll admit that I bought my wife hello kitty pjs. Not for Christmas, but as an impulse buy a year or so ago. I saw them and thought they looked soft and fuzzy and that she might think they're comfortable. Now, my wife doesn't wear the kind of things AP wears to bed. Actually she wears these super ugly oversized t shirts that I have complained about for years. She never dresses in anything remotely sexy unless I push the issue. She gives me crap about the hello kitty pjs but honestly they're about the sexiest thing she wears in bed. Yes, this is sad....


But... she is naked underneath those T-Shirts


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> But... she is naked underneath those T-Shirts


That is true. And sometimes she is just naked period.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Anon, that post was so funny! I'm cracking up here!


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Hello Kitty.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Oh. You want to talk about WTF? REALLY?
> 
> My wife gifted HERSELF with THIS. In a grown WOMAN'S size.
> 
> Hello Kitty Footed Pajamas - Girls


Omg no, she didn't really did she?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yes. Same color, same pattern.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> You still missed Mr. The Other's point.
> 
> He meant that your husband knew exactly what he was doing. He got to something that you would not wear and a sneaky way to get you to go to bed naked.



BOOOO! Who's side are you on here? Besides, naked...me...that's soooo not hard to get.





WorkingOnMe said:


> Poor guy can't win. I'm going to send Thumbper (or whatever) a gift certificate for the nearest bar. He needs a drink.


He doesn't need a drink, he needs a damn clue!




Fozzy said:


> Oh. You want to talk about WTF? REALLY?
> 
> My wife gifted HERSELF with THIS. In a grown WOMAN'S size.
> 
> Hello Kitty Footed Pajamas - Girls



Oh Fozzy, I am so very sorry. Those are atrocious!


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

I got a heated toilet seat. 3 heat levels, and build in blue night light. Best gift yet!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

anja said:


> I got a heated toilet seat. 3 heat levels, and build in blue night light. Best gift yet!


I totally get that! Ice cold toilet seat make the urine go scootching right back up to the kidneys!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I totally get that! Ice cold toilet seat make the urine go scootching right back up to the kidneys!


:scratchhead: totally unable to relate.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> :scratchhead: totally unable to relate.


Same principle as when someone's trying to chat with you at the urinal.


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Every night, your wife wears modestly sexy PJ's like this:
> 
> http://www.pajamashoppe.com/images/clothing/women/peignoir_201_mushroom.jpg
> 
> ...



I love those P.J.s ! there is nothing wrong with them! Cozy. Warm. Cute. I am so comfortable in my own self that those jammies would make me happy.


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

I gifted myself this...I sleep with a blanky , soft cozy..and comfy. 


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/CfwAAOSwxH1UKKi2/$_1.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I totally get that! Ice cold toilet seat make the urine go scootching right back up to the kidneys!


Yes! That! I feel loved every time I sit. It's better than diamonds!

However, he hasn't always been successful in gift giving. For my 30th he got me a naughty costume. He was away for business, I had the 4 and 2 year old round the clock for weeks. It was the first "big" birthday I should ever celebrate, since I ignored my 21st. I hand't celebrated in years, it had been a stressful few years with kids being born, job changes, troubled marriage, purchasing a house, in and out of court (his first mista--- uh, marriage)... in short, I needed something to be for me, and positively so. He had me open a hidden shipping envelope, and out feel a hideous costume, which was so obviously for him, and not for me. Only gift, no "Plan B" or anything. It didn't go over well.

The toilet seat excited me a thousand times more!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Every night, your wife wears modestly sexy PJ's like this:
> 
> http://www.pajamashoppe.com/images/clothing/women/peignoir_201_mushroom.jpg
> 
> ...


:rofl: :lol::lol: :rofl:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Whether majority or minority, I wear stuff to bed. Yes.
> 
> Stuff, after time, wears out and needs to be replaced. Throw stuff out, and you have LESS stuff. So you need to replace it with more stuff. Yes.
> 
> ...


It was intended as a joke. I will add a smiley next time.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

As a former retail clerk, if you are going to buy your wife a gift at Victoria's Secret or Soma or any similiar place, please - do yourself, your wife, and the poor shop girl a favor - check the tag in something for size before you come. 

Yes, it will take you an extra 30 seconds. Yes, you might have to covertly time this mission so that she doesn't catch you if you want the gift to be a total surprise. I accept that I'm giving you a task. I apologize. 

But, vague innuendos, hand gestures, or overt references of comparison between me, other co-workers, or other customers don't really help me suggest the proper size for her. And make you look like a creeper. And make me question if you are actually trying to buy something or are just there to give me a hard time.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

See! I always knew I'd look like a creeper going into one of those stores by myself!


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> I'm still looking for someone to re-gift my tool set my GF got me


SAE or metric? If it's metric, I'll pay shipping.:smthumbup:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> See! I always knew I'd look like a creeper going into one of those stores by myself!


Nah, not about going into the store by yourself. But if you hold your hands up to your chest and hope that by bouncing them to indicate the uh ... boisterous nature of your wife's tracks of land to the 17 year old cashier. 

Or better (and yes, true story) ask to cop a feel for point of comparison. Yeah ... creeper.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

My other half got me Hoodie-Footie Leopard PJ's and I absolutely love how cozy they are. I can't stand being cold. 

He likes to unzip the front and warm his hands occasionally.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ughh. Warm pajamas. Wife needs to wear them ALL the time. Even in summer I dont think she could go bare. Would love to sleep in the nude with her. Alas......

There has to be something out there that is both warm and _somewhat_ sexy.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> He doesn't need a drink, he needs a damn clue!



I rocked her with a new vacuum cleaner and socks. Now I'm heading over to the BJ for Christmas thread and put a big fat no in the poll. Go figure!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I rocked her with a new vacuum cleaner and socks. Now I'm heading over to the BJ for Christmas thread and put a big fat no in the poll. Go figure!


You're a real charmer, and a helluva guy to boot, Amp.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I rocked her with a new vacuum cleaner and socks. Now I'm heading over to the BJ for Christmas thread and put a big fat no in the poll. Go figure!


My husband got me a robotic vacuum and I love it!!!  It's a huge help in cleaning up after our toddler who tracks crumbs everywhere and lessens my stress. I showed my appreciation later. I did ask for the vacuum though, which is a big difference.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Update:

My husband got a couple of clues and orchestrated the Best New Years Eve EVER!!!!

Fortunately I did NOT pack the PJ's he got me for Christmas and I think he was happy about that.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I got the same thing for Christmas as I got for my birthday....nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> My H is a big boy and can take it. In fact is sitting next to me and has read this thread. He continues to insist I wasn't clear that I wanted PJ's which is beside the point anyway.
> 
> How do you live with a woman for 30 years and not know what she wears to bed?


PJ's are greatly frounded upon in our BR

But sometimes a buy her some nice lacy undies just so I can remove them with the skilled precision of a Romance Novel character 

Carry ON Kids

55


----------

